

Stanford's Mechanical Engineering department's Product Realization Laboratory - cwan
http://www.stanforddaily.com/2011/01/07/building-it-bigger-design-comes-to-life-at-the-prl/

======
dskhatri
If you are in Los Angeles, there are several affordable machine shops here.
I'll be taking the Venice Machine Shop class starting next Monday
(<http://venicemachine.com/>). For only $55, you get 6 hours of machine shop
access for 3 months! El Camino College has a more modern machine shop with all
sorts of cool prototyping machines but the classes are on weekday mornings
(<http://southbaymachine.com/>). Machine shops in other parts of our fair &
sprawling region are listed here:
<http://venicemachine.com/expandedinfo/machineshopclasses.htm>

There are also Fab Labs around the world: <http://fab.cba.mit.edu/about/labs/>

~~~
hrq
Anything like this in Boston that people know about?

~~~
dskhatri
It appears there is an Open Access Fab Lab at the South End Technology Center
in Boston (<http://www.tech-center-enlightentcity.tv/>)

MIT students have access to several shops such as the Edgerton Center Shop:
<http://web.mit.edu/Edgerton/www/Shop.html>. Others are described here:
[http://www.mitadmissions.org/topics/learning/libraries_facil...](http://www.mitadmissions.org/topics/learning/libraries_facilities_computing/machine_shops_part_2.shtml)

------
madh
“Engineers and designers are much more powerful if they have built things."

